# ratio of vegies to vinegar



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

Being as I don't want to poison us, I am in serious need of the proper ratio of vinegar to fresh low-acid veggies to can as relish. I have canned many years, and always with tested recipes, but wanting to put up the rest of my over-grown zucchini (which, btw, made better pineapple from cave-man clubs this year than somewhat smaller zucchinis in prior years!) and want to put up relish with zucchini, onions, peppers, and carrots (all chopped small). 

Anyone know a tested, proper ratio of vinegar to low-acid veggies (ie: X cups of vinegar to X cups of veggies). 

The Ball Blue book I have has some puzzling ratios between two recipes (not sure how many of the recipes carry over to other editions, but have seen those two same recipes in newer editions than mine from 1998.) 

The recipes are Rummage Relish and Zucchini Relish, neither of which have carrots, which I want to use, and the ratios of veggies to vinegar are significantly different. 

One has a ratio of 9 cups of low-acid veggies + 12 cups of tomatoes = 21 cups to EIGHT cups vinegar - a ratio of a little less than 3/1. The other has no tomatoes (ALL low-acid veggies) and the ratio is FOUR parts veggies to 1 part vinegar. And they are both water-bathed. ????

I located this guide from another thread http://www.freshpreserving.com/sites/all/themes/freshpreserving/library/HZ-Pickling.pdf 

That guide gives an overall rule of thumb for all veggies. ...but all these are refrigerated pickled products. Is there a safe rule of thumb for canning a refrigerator recipe? 

This all should have been in the pantry already, but still looking for a tested guide. Thanks for any help.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

The issue isn't the ratio of vinegar to veggies. It is the strength of the brine itself, the ratio of vinegar to water (added and/or free water in the veggies). 

So if you are using straight, undiluted, 5% vinegar brine then it doesn't make any difference how much veggies you use. The issue then becomes one of density so as long as the final mixture isn't too dense for full heat penetration you are fine. There needs to be free movement of the mixture within the jar for full heat penetration. When in doubt, make it more soupy and drain off any excess liquid after opening the jar.

The problems/concerns arise when one dilutes the vinegar with water. In those cases the *minimum* ratio is 1:1 vinegar to water (50% each in other words). But that is the minimum safe level you can use in an untested recipe. You will see a few recipes that allow for a lower ratio but then have been tested for safety.

If your book is 1998 then it is quite outdated as there have been several upgraded and revised editions since then - one just this year - so you might want to consider upgrading. 

_zucchini, onions, peppers, and carrots_

In your specific situation NCHFP provides the current instructions for Pickled Mixed Vegetables http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_06/pickled_mixed_veg.html in which you can use any mix of diced vegetables you wish. Note it is a straight vinegar brine.

They also have Fall Garden Relish http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_06/fall_garden_relish.html that would work for your purposes. Keep in mind you can always leave out some of the vegetables with no safety problems. For example, you don't want the cabbage - just leave it out.

So using a straight vinegar brine lets you experiment a bit with your vegetable mix - just make sure it isn't too dense, too thick. If it is, just add more vinegar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

arrocks - it clarifies a lot. Thanks.


----------

